# Tug Cards ??



## Courts (Apr 30, 2006)

OK,  on the suggested list of what to take on vacation to a timeshare, one item is "Tug Cards" .  My search for "Tug Cards" returned no match !

Exactly what are tug cards??


----------



## Patri (Apr 30, 2006)

I believe it is business cards with info about TUG to pass out to timesharers you meet. Each person makes their own.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 30, 2006)

Seems to me since the TUG cards would generate potential business for TUG that TUG ought to furnish them gratis to TUG members.


----------



## Courts (Apr 30, 2006)

Kauai Kid said:
			
		

> Seems to me since the TUG cards would generate potential business for TUG that TUG ought to furnish them gratis to TUG members.



 I suspected it was something to be obtained here, but could not find any other reference. 

PS: I see you like Kaua'i. We are looking forward to our first visit in Kaua'i and Maui in 2007. I am gathering as much info as I possibly can between now and 2007.


----------



## marcmuff (May 1, 2006)

I print my own TUG cards.  You can see two of the ones I designed on my picturetrail site (click on the URL below)


----------



## Courts (May 1, 2006)

marcmuff said:
			
		

> I print my own TUG cards.  You can see two of the ones I designed on my picturetrail site (click on the URL below)



Thanks, I like them very much.
Jack


----------



## anngem (May 14, 2006)

Just got back from a trip to Vegas and I kept wishing I had some kind of TUG card to hand out when I was talking to people about timesharing. I'm not sure I could design my own. Is there anyone out there who could share one that we could fill in the blanks? I want so much to share the good word baout TUG!


----------



## KenK (May 24, 2006)

Some of the long time tuggers used to recommend the free cards available at Vistaprint:

http://www.vistaprint.com/vp/ns/bcfree.aspx?xnav=LeftItem&xnid=BusinessCardsIdentity&dng=102144

You will have to pay for shipping.  You can only get 250 for 'free'.

Check all the pix on the cards...some have palm trees, or lighthouses.  That might be good for a 'travel info card'

If you try them & they are still OK....we can tell others.  Who wants to try first?


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 25, 2006)

*1-Page TUG Informational Hand-Out*

Not exactly a TUG card, but here's a convenient 1-page TUG hand-out in PDF form. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------

